# time



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 19, 2007)

hey everyone. well i sniped a few more budz today yay lol anyways just thougt i throw a few pics. i know its not much but there will be more to come soon. heres a few pics


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 20, 2007)

i was just woundering the best way to cure my bud. i have already cured a few of my budz. but i was told by a few ppl that its better to cure ur budz in a paper bag and i also read it on this site. right now i just hang them in my closet with news paper on the floor and it seems to work just fine. but i would like to know other ppls feed back on this thanx


----------



## noodles (Feb 20, 2007)

I think I read some where you could use a bag too. Not much help am I


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 20, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> i was just woundering the best way to cure my bud. i have already cured a few of my budz. but i was told by a few ppl that its better to cure ur budz in a paper bag and i also read it on this site. right now i just hang them in my closet with news paper on the floor and it seems to work just fine. but i would like to know other ppls feed back on this thanx


*Sticky that's fine. We do it the same way with great results. Just be sure you don't let the buds get crispy on ya.  *


----------



## SFC (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes Sticky you can dry your buds the way you are doing it,and depending on the relative humidity it may even be slow enough to help accomplish the curing process.  After the stems break though you should begin the jarring process.  
   The bag method has alot of options, but it basicly goes (final clipping, into bags for a week, maybe even two (humidity) Fluff them daily. When the stems will snap hey are ready for the jars.  This accomplishes the slowing down of the initial drying process. 

   The jarring is a key part in the cure. When you first seal the bud in the jars you will notice that after 6 to 24 hrs the buds will have moistened up quite a bit. This is what you want, but if they are just plain Wet, they are not ready for jars yet. Now take the bud out of the jars for 10-30 minutes or so, repack. 24 hrs later do the same. Keep doing this for at least a week, then you can start just opening the jars for a little while everyday for up to as long as a month.

    I usually leave my buds on a screen for a couple days with constant air movement  before going to the bag, but I have went straight to the bags before as well.  I am always worried about mold, lol. 

  One more note: During the first couple weeks of jarring you should be on constant alert for mold.  Smell your buds every day, if they start smelling at all musty, get them out of the jar,back into the bag, or on a screen for 24hrs. Wash,and dry the jar they were in during thi stime as well.  Tehn start the jarring process again.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 21, 2007)

May I butt in?  I was told that plastic bags, mainly "ziploc", would strip the resin from the buds.  Any truth to this?


----------



## KADE (Feb 21, 2007)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> May I butt in? I was told that plastic bags, mainly "ziploc", would strip the resin from the buds. Any truth to this?


 
Resin is sticky... anything a trichome touches it can stick to. On all my jars and bags I always have a lil bit of sticky on the inside.


----------



## SFC (Feb 21, 2007)

I am not sure you understand by Bagging , we mean Paper grocery bags, not plastic. Your buds will be moldy in no time if you bag them in plastic.


----------

